
Show HN: Draftr – Share drafts of your work and gather anonymous feedback - ElvisGump
http://www.draftr.xyz/
======
ElvisGump
Hello fellow hacker(wo-)men.

Long time lurker here. I want to show you a tool I 've built that I would like
to get feedback on. I've done all of the programming, design, copy, etc.,
myself. Pretty much everything and a lot of which I've learned how to do
through reading articles and comments right here on HN.

This tool allows you to upload drafts of your creations, such as animations,
designs, drawings, photos, reports, songs, and writings. You can then share
these drafts with your peers, allowing them to post anonymous feedback on your
drafts. Depending on the type of file you upload Draftr will display different
interfaces. Try uploading an MP3 and then a TXT, for example.

Any suggestions, thoughts, improvements or just general comments on the tool
are much appreciated.

Thanks.

------
brbsix
I've noticed that when I hit play on the example mp3 and then go back to the
homepage (via the icon in the upper left corner), the music still plays and
I'm unable to stop it. I can even have the same track playing multiple times
simultaneously. Great concept though... What stack are you using?

~~~
bossx
That's a Chrome for Android feature, you can stop it from your notifications.
[http://googlechromereleases.blogspot.ca/2013/02/chrome-
for-a...](http://googlechromereleases.blogspot.ca/2013/02/chrome-for-android-
update.html)

~~~
brbsix
I'm experiencing this behavior on desktop Chrome 49.0.2623.39 beta (64-bit). I
just now tested it with Chrome for Android and I'm unable to play the music at
all.

